# Thomas Crécquillon works fascinating, nothing but pure magic clearly underated!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I maybe the only one on talk classical to dig mster Crécquillon music, but please dear folks of talk classical listen to his chanson he done pretty awesome chansons genra and religious works.

Deprofundis proclame Créquillon among the top guns of franco-flemish godz of polyphony prove me im wrong he just has skill has Tomsz louis da Victoria, for the respecttive era and contrapuntic achievements.

Comment guys says something please? :tiphat:


----------

